# Sharkin this time of year/ advice appreciated!:)



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey everybody new to the forums but I have a condo at chicken bone beach and have come down here to escape the Atlanta hell hole and attemp some sharkin. Today we started in the gulf with no luck Yakin the bait out about 250yarsa right before the second sand bar. We're using cut frozen mullet and don't have that heavy of tackle. Any advice would greatly be appreciated we're here until Monday


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

keep the baits in the water, try getting them on the outside of the 2nd bar....... keep at it, they will be by sooner or later.... Good luck


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

We're just so limited!! We have penn fierce 7000 reels with 300/65 brAid and another's 150/50 mono with heavy steel liters and hooks but it's just not enough. Is in the middle of the 1st/2nd bar good enough? We got soaked today going out in the gulf. I'm just scarred to go out past that bar because I'll be nearly out of line and wouldn't be able to let a fish run..


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks so much for the quick advice though everything is much appreciated. What do you think about the sound?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I would go out untill your braid hits the water. If your spike is tall enough that would get you close to 200 yards offshore. That reel has 25# of drag and should be able to pull in a pretty good shark.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I have caught serval nice sharks just inside the 2nd bar. You just have to be patient. Let the bait soak. Take those mullet and cut them in half and then take it out there the shanks will come. Some days it is slower than others but they will be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

The guy at the bait shop put the braid first and mono last. We shall try again starting this morning. We have also been using balloons and tying them pn just past the liter which u believe is like 6-8'? Loose the balloons or no?? Thank y'all so much for the quick responses. We're almost out of time and can't go home empty handed!


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Or I should says the mono at the end of the spool


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

What do you mean spike? I believe my rod is 11'


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

http://fishingdestinguide.com/BEACHFISHING-SANDSPIKE.html

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...-S053K-7tulhGzI4VivOpzlw&ust=1391352022977927


Mine are all 5" sc 40 1 1/2" pipe. You drive it about 2 feet into the sand.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

No balloon. Soak it on the bottom. And night time brings the best bite


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Gotcha just got back from the bait shop. Got 4 spikes all about that size. Heading out now at chicken foot


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

This time last year, although it was about 15-20* warmer air temp, we were catching all our sharks within 100yards.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

If your using mullet, it would be a good idea to check your bait every 1.5 or 2 hours. By then if you haven't gotten a run it's probably crab bait.


----------



## broach-man (Jan 31, 2014)

FRESH bait and match the hatch... Sandbars and Blacktips for your rod size love a tasty whiting morsel... Catch a ray, slash off a wing and run strip bait. There is nothing hardier than a piece of ray. Keeps the smaller pins and crabs from tearing through the bait. OR...

Next time by the bait shop pick up a small bonito. Do a small butterfly to the tail section and let it soak. Try to find a 14/0 circle... Casting it out will take practice. As it thaws out, the bait will make a nice scent trail.

Be careful walking that bait out for multiple reasons. Especially at dusk.

Focus at dusk or an hour before and after sunrise.


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks everybody!! I'm down fort Pickens just before Laguna beach I believe. We're about 150-250 yards out half a mullet kn each line. Wish us luck! But man are we getting soaked goin out!!!


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok now we got this fog Rollin in! Later tonight after sunset and dinner we're thinking of going back out. But not in the gulf with this fog and our shitty orange life jacket lol. What do y'all think about fishin the sound right in front of the pink condos?


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol I will post all pics of anything I catch. We just left. Got a bite and then dropped after about 6 secs. Reeled it in 30 mins after because I thought I had lost the bait but the bait was intact completely except missing its insides. We're gonna eat some food then head out across from palm beach club in the gulf if the fog is out far enough. Otherwise we will be going straight out in the sound behind the pink condos


----------



## broach-man (Jan 31, 2014)

With the rod and reel you have, you need to take full advantage of the high tide right before dusk, check the charts. Some of the lazier sharks don't like scraping their bellies on the sand unless they find a cut.

You also need to read the report on Surf Fishing basics and reading the surf. Find a small point on the beach where it protrudes out 60' or so more than the rest of the span. This will create your rip tide and "eddies" where the wash churns out and then in circles.

Picking a spot like "in front of the Pink Condos" doesn't do any good unless you read the beach.


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok thanks. I understand picking the correct spot and finding the break in the sand bar in the gulf. I'm not talking about the gulf. I asked if fishing in the sound behind the pink condos( no ripe tides over there) was any good at this time of the year for sharks. I have caught several eating size black tips during the summer but never this early in the year. I'm sticking to the gulf until someone can give me some Input about the sound. Lines out now!


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Soaked our bait at chicken bone for about 5 hours with nothing. Used the bloodier bigger mullet and still nothing lines were out 200 and 150yds. Gonna head into town and get a bonita. Maybe get Some other rigs for trying to catch something fresh for bait. At this point I'll cut up anything I can get on the beach to throw back out....


----------

